
Book Review: Violent Python - ddonzal
https://www.ethicalhacker.net/features/book-reviews/book-review-violent-python
======
philip1209
I finished Violent Python a couple days ago and was amused by the
possibilities presented in the book, but it in general teaches execution
instead of theory.

Looking to dig deeper into protocols described in the book, I just started
reading Foundations of Python Network Programming and it seems to be providing
that a more theoretical understanding of networking protocols that are so
central to many modern hacks:

[http://www.amazon.com/Foundations-Python-Network-
Programming...](http://www.amazon.com/Foundations-Python-Network-Programming-
comprehensive/dp/1430230037/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371957750&sr=8-1&keywords=python+network+programming)

------
nikisweeting
I made a small open-source IRC botnet incorporating some modules from code in
the book: [https://github.com/nikisweeting/python-
medusa](https://github.com/nikisweeting/python-medusa). Feel free to check it
out!

------
moreati
For anyone else curious, Andrew Johnson's letters are (I think):

OSCE
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organization_for_Security_and_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organization_for_Security_and_Co-
operation_in_Europe)

OSCP
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offensive_Security_Certified_Pr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offensive_Security_Certified_Professional)

GWAPT [http://www.giac.org/certification/web-application-
penetratio...](http://www.giac.org/certification/web-application-penetration-
tester-gwapt)

GPEN [http://www.giac.org/certification/penetration-tester-
gpen](http://www.giac.org/certification/penetration-tester-gpen)

GCIA [http://www.giac.org/certification/certified-intrusion-
analys...](http://www.giac.org/certification/certified-intrusion-analyst-gcia)

GCIH [http://www.giac.org/certification/certified-incident-
handler...](http://www.giac.org/certification/certified-incident-handler-gcih)

GSEC [http://www.giac.org/certification/security-essentials-
gsec](http://www.giac.org/certification/security-essentials-gsec)

CISSP
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certified_Information_Systems_S...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certified_Information_Systems_Security_Professional)

CEH
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certified_Ethical_Hacker](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certified_Ethical_Hacker)

eCPPT
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELearnSecurity_Certified_Profes...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELearnSecurity_Certified_Professional_Penetration_Tester)

OSWP [http://www.offensive-security.com/information-security-
certi...](http://www.offensive-security.com/information-security-
certifications/oswp-offensive-security-wireless-professional/)

CCNA:S
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CCNA_Security#Cisco_Certified_N...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CCNA_Security#Cisco_Certified_Network_Associate)

MCSE:S Microsoft Ceritified Systems Engineer: Security, discontinued

------
coderholic
Non affiliate amazon link:
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/1597499579](http://www.amazon.com/dp/1597499579)

I bought a copy a few weeks ago. I haven't read much yet, but so far so good.

------
iooi
Anyone know of similar books on the subject using Python?

~~~
sanukcm
Not a book - but SecurityTube has a Python course[1] that covers a variety of
security topics.

Haven't done it so I've no idea how good / bad it is. There is a detailed
listing of what it aims to cover in the link.

[1] - [http://www.securitytube-training.com/online-
courses/security...](http://www.securitytube-training.com/online-
courses/securitytube-python-scripting-expert/index.html)

~~~
m-r-a-m
There's also [http://pyvideo.org](http://pyvideo.org) which you can search for
security-related topics. I doubt they are as dense and comprehensive as the
SecurityTube course, but they are free.

